# 14x8 4x100 wheels for autocrossing



## RJetta8V (May 4, 2001)

Im looking for some 14x8's for my jetta. The only ones i found were some schmidt wheels that were pretty sweet, but quite expensive ($350/wheel). Anyone else got any suggestions?


----------



## ramadoss (Jan 27, 2003)

Couple links you can check out. Don't know if they have what you're looking for.
http://www.racing-stuff.com/panasport.htm
http://www.keizerwheels.com/20....html

Adding a few more.
http://www.midatlanticmotorspo...n.htm
http://www.rotawheels.com/our_wheels.htm


_Modified by ramadoss at 10:21 PM 5-18-2004_


----------

